

Startup’s success rate falls by 19% if founders are college buddies - tannerc
http://qz.com/228371/a-startups-success-rate-falls-by-19-if-the-founders-are-college-buddies/

======
aristus
Augh. The editors changed my title. I will ask them to change it.

Some readers have pointed out that the research on diversity I quote is about
investors, not founders. This is a very important point. It's the closest
thing we have to a large-scale founder diversity study, however. I meant it as
an example of how even basic assumptions can be wrong, and why it's important
to revisit them.

